# Rain . .



## SMBHooker

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostleader

Jamie Simpson says 3-5 inches next week!


----------



## TurtleJugger

Yea I was gonna fish today before work.....


----------



## co-angler

The kryptonite of all river/stream anglers.


----------



## BornWithGills

I'm going today GMR at 2 come hell or high water!


----------



## greghal

Went turkey hunting down in owen co. ky, the turkeys don't like it didn't hear gobble.


----------



## strongto

Rain is rough on us river anglers so for the third time this season I hit a pond, it was more of a time issue rather than rain. I had 30 minutes to fish. The pond was pretty clear still and I managed to get a hand sized crappie. This weeks supposed to be quite rainy so I may find myself at the pond more often.


----------



## sammerguy

Time to look for shrooms.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

Well, it doesn't look like the rain created too much havoc on the rivers gentlemen. Looks like the vegetation sucked up all the rain.
Rivers should be good to go for the weekend!

Tight Lines Everyone!


----------



## SMBHooker

Rain . . . Frown . . . 

Coffee . . . Warm . . . 

Radar . . . Check . . . 

Drive . . . Around . . . 



Coffee . . . More . . . 

Radio . . . Country . . . 

River . . . Smile . . . 

Rain . . . Pour . . . 



Company . . . Friend . . . 

Rain . . . Over . . . 

Kayak . . . Launch . . . 

River . . . Bend . . . 



Nature . . . Wow . . .

Chat . . . Laugh . . . 

Paddle . . . Explore . . . 

Fun . . . Now . . . 



Bite . . . Miss . . . 

Love . . . Fish . . . 

Line . . . Wet . . . 

Outdoor . . Bliss . . . 



River . . . Scout . . .

Catch . . . Pic . . .

Release . . . Smile . . . 

Never . . . Doubt . . . 


All Better!!!!


*Greenback*










*Bronzeback*











*Bronzeback*










*Greenback*


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I like it a lot. Pretty fish too. I thought of this tho in honor of our bard TB.

carp... jumped...


----------



## gibson330usa

Based on the USGS Gage the LMR might be good for the weekend. But the forecast calls for pain next week.


----------



## Gormand

Only thing I can say is that friend of yours sure is a handsome cuss and he must be a great fisherman!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Nice fish fellas and an entertaining read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

Gormand said:


> Only thing I can say is that friend of yours sure is a handsome cuss and he must be a great fisherman!!!


Don't give yourself to much credit I almost didn't even notice you behind that fat sow of a greeny!


----------



## SMBHooker

Ahhh, again . . . and there goes the week!!!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

I'd love to be out there now as the low pressure moves in on the verge of the spawn. But . . can't get out till tomorrow. a
Are we soaked for river fishing on the rivers come morning????


----------



## ML1187

SMBHooker said:


> I'd love to be out there now as the low pressure moves in on the verge of the spawn. But . . can't get out till tomorrow. a
> Are we soaked for river fishing on the rivers come morning????


I feel the same way! So I decided to hit a low head dam for a few minutes at lunch on the Stillwater. Caught a SMB, LMB, and a crappie on a Keitech in just a few minutes. Wish I could have stayed the rest of the day!


----------



## SMBHooker

Looks like the sky is going to fall again in a few!

I'm like . . totally . . sooooooo, over it! OMG'eeee

On this related topic, I did just load the windshield with Rainx. Anyone else use it? I love this stuff. It can be raining buckets and you don't even need use the windshield wipers.


----------



## BornWithGills

I have a 3 day weekend but of course....


----------



## gibson330usa

I managed to get out for an hour this morning before the skies opened up on me. It was nice to see the river within a foot of summer levels for once too bad it's about to blow up again.


----------



## DLarrick

SMBHooker said:


> Looks like the sky is going to fall again in a few!
> 
> I'm like . . totally . . sooooooo, over it! OMG'eeee
> 
> On this related topic, I did just load the windshield with Rainx. Anyone else use it? I love this stuff. It can be raining buckets and you don't even need use the windshield wipers.


I am over it too. Going to be yet another weekend with blown out rivers. 

and on the other topic......Yes, l love the Rainx. I was skeptical at first but a believer now.


----------



## Tom 513

On this related topic, I did just load the windshield with Rainx. Anyone else use it? I love this stuff. It can be raining buckets and you don't even need use the windshield wipers.
Yeah Its good stuff, I always appreciated it on the mirrors of my snow plow truck


----------



## Mr. A

I use it on my windshield and mirrors on the jeep, I also put it on the rear window of the van too!

Mr. A


----------



## kingofamberley

Just before Lady Amberley went on her business trip, she told me to "get out and do lot's of fishing while I'm gone!".

She jinxed it.


----------



## SMBHooker

kingofamberley said:


> Just before Lady Amberley went on her business trip, she told me to "get out and do lot's of fishing while I'm gone!".
> 
> She jinxed it.


Ouch man, that hurts.


----------



## JPfishing

Rain X saved me once. Driving in Georgia down the interstate when a massive monsoon type rain hit. i had some rainx in the truck but not on my windshield. no need for it really since my wipers worked...until i was driving down i-75 and SNAP. Wiper breaks on the driver side and cant see crap. Luckily it was late at night and no traffic. pulled under the nearest overpass. Took a shirt and that rain x. slapped it on and was good to go. 


that stuff is clutch.


----------



## SMBHooker

On days like today and especially during a whole season like this years spring, the many rainouts cause my feet to roam. Rather than finding myself lost around another river bend I find my time is spent lost in less adventurous settings. Today my roaming led me down the path of a local sporting goods shop. Upon entering their doors, the gravity of the outdoor section isle was felt immediately and my feet led me there quickly.

Lately, Ive had the itch to find some flat water cropping up with lilly pads and thick aquatic vegetation. But, being a river rat sometimes its hard to turn my back on fast water. In my exploration of the fishing isles I found some lures that rose an eyebrow. I found a few old lures Im sure most by now have collected but these were different. I found some topwater frogs by a few manufactures. The difference in these were they were now offering some downsized offerings in these amphibious imitations. I like them from 1st sight. I still want to locate some fine looking veggies in flat water but my first thought was, Now that might work in the river?

Heres a size comparison:









I ended up picking up two of the small frogs, one from BooYah and one from Koppers.

















Then I found another lure that offered a small presentation that caught my eye. I found some downsized Chatter Baits that look good. These were only $1.99 on sale so I thought, What the heck.

Heres a size comparison:









I ended up with two of these at checkout. One with a minnow trailer and another with a frog leg trailer.

















Now I just need some weather cooperation. Unfortunately, you cant take away good weather with you at checkout.

Also, I found this lure. Although I didnt make a purchase of it, it got me thinking of smallmouth.









Heres some good info if you care to do any reading while the rivers are swollen. Dale Hollow was Billys stomping grounds and he had always thought the old lake would possibly give up an even bigger one than the current record, he may of at one point have even had it on the line before it got away. Im sure I am not alone here as someone who enjoys a great fish story. Among my favorites is the David L. Hayess world record smallmouth. Ive heard only sparse details covering little facts such as the year the fish was caught and its record breaking weight. Recently I found a book that covers the topic of this fish in great detail. My favorite line from David Hayes just when he landed the mighty fish was, Hello Joe. Good to see ya.

You can read most of the story here in details not found anywhere else Ive read. But, to get the entire volume youll need to make the purchase, but from the reading of it, you may find the pages worth a few dollar bills spent.

http://www.freado.com/read/937/the-big-ones-the-world-record-smallmouth-bass-of-dale-hollow-lake


Hope the rain stops and we can all get a line wet.


----------



## BornWithGills

Got a nice pile of stuff in the mail today....not sure if it is consolation or makes me feel worse that I have to wait to use it.


----------



## SMBHooker

BornWithGills said:


> Got a nice pile of stuff in the mail today....not sure if it is consolation or makes me feel worse that I have to wait to use it.


Those are keitech?


----------



## kingofamberley

SMBHooker said:


> Ouch man, that hurts.


I will accept the full responsibility, for she knoweth not what she hath done.


----------



## BornWithGills

Yes sir swing impact and swing impact fats started using them this year and love them. Buzz baits hopefully I'll get to use soon nothing like a big surface blow up.


----------



## SMBHooker

BornWithGills said:


> Yes sir swing impact and swing impact fats started using them this year and love them..


Thought they were and yep they got action abound. 



BornWithGills said:


> Buzz baits hopefully I'll get to use soon nothing like a big surface blow up.


Exactly what I want out of those lil frogs!! Man, I don't like the rain right now.


----------



## Lostleader

SMB I think you will be pleased with the frogs. I would say that I have them in my box and throw them more than I thought I would. If nothing else its nice to see the fish miss the bait. I had over a dozen blow up on me over memorial day weekend and they all missed coming out of the water like circus clowns. But the ones I did hook up fought like Sugar Ray, just remember to make a two count before setting the hook. I have found it takes them a second or two to get the hook in the proper location.

The chatter bait I bought when I went to Florida to fish Okeechobee and seen Roland Martin on TV "Killing" the bass. I never caught anything on it down there, only success was in farm ponds. I still have it I think, buried in the mountain of stuff I have.

Good Luck with the new toys!


----------



## [email protected]

Went to the GMR north Dam , toughed out the rain , and managed to land this 2.5 lbs. Channel cat after losing two MONSTERS to the rocks. They were biting good on small bluegills today.


----------



## Intimidator

BornWithGills said:


> Yes sir swing impact and swing impact fats started using them this year and love them. Buzz baits hopefully I'll get to use soon nothing like a big surface blow up.


You can also use the Keitec-s with a weighless swimbait hook and use them topwater also...talk about getting smashed on the surface or sub-surface! 

You can go to the website to learn more.


----------



## BornWithGills

I bought some for exactly that purpose my guess is the hookup ratio might be a little better than in the buzz baits as well or at least am hopeful.


----------



## SMBHooker

The boards here are slower than when I left for vacation and now that I'm back the rivers are up higher than when I left too. Errr!!

Anyone have any intel on Sring Valley Marsh? I wanna hit some topwater frog action?

How's the water? What's the accessibility for getting a kayak in there? Feel free to PM me for any top secret info ya don't want the OGF Lurkers to get a hold of and exploit.


----------



## Just Fishin'

SMBHooker said:


> The boards here are slower than when I left for vacation and now that I'm back the rivers are up higher than when I left too. Errr!!
> 
> Anyone have any intel on Sring Valley Marsh? I wanna hit some topwater frog action?
> 
> How's the water? What's the accessibility for getting a kayak in there? Feel free to PM me for any top secret info ya don't want the OGF Lurkers to get a hold of and exploit.


I was there a month ago and it was pretty much locked up with Lily pads. You can probably still get a kayak in there but it may be difficult to paddle very far. Good luck if you go.. topwater frog action can be awesome on the pads!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

Just Fishin' said:


> I was there a month ago and it was pretty much locked up with Lily pads. You can probably still get a kayak in there


Did u get a line wet? Any bites? Also, how difficult is it to launch a kayak there as in how far from car to water and what's the access, road, gravel, dirt?

Thanks JF!!!


----------



## BaitWaster

I was thinking about throwing a new frog a got recently. Does anybody know if you have to pay to fish the spring valley marsh?


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> I was thinking about throwing a new frog a got recently. Does anybody know if you have to pay to fish the spring valley marsh?


I think it's $5 per cast. Subsurface lures are less at about $3 a cast.


----------



## BaitWaster

Sounds reasonable.....


----------



## BaitWaster

Don't worry I won't invade your territory....


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> Don't worry I won't invade your territory....


Turtle, ur welcome to share water with me anytime. It's the Lurkers on here I'd rather avoid. 

It's the only area near Dayton I know of that has an abundance of vegetation on the surface. No idea if the fishing is any good. But I intend to find out. 

Anyone know of any other good body's of water that hold a good area for frog fishing surface vegetation?


----------



## 9Left

I've fished it before with top water frogs..I'd give it a 4 outta 10 honestly, there are some bass in there, but it's Nuttin special....and yes it's free fishing...


----------



## 9Left

Hey SMB, as far as launching a yak at the marsh, it's simple,you can park right there, 5 feet from the water. The pads are thick as all get out though! What I don't like about it is that the place looks "fishy" as hell!! But I didn't think it was real hot for producing top water fish. Tip: for best access, use the entrance off Roxanna New Burlington rd., once you pass over the bike path, you'll see a yellow sign on the right side of the road for a campground, turn right there and keep taking right turns, it'll dead end in the marsh parking lot.


----------



## ML1187

SMBHooker said:


> Turtle, ur welcome to share water with me anytime. It's the Lurkers on here I'd rather avoid.
> 
> It's the only area near Dayton I know of that has an abundance of vegetation on the surface. No idea if the fishing is any good. But I intend to find out.
> 
> Anyone know of any other good body's of water that hold a good area for frog fishing surface vegetation?



Why not Kiser SMB???


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe

Be careful.That's where the Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake hangs out.They are difficult to spot.

Good for Bullfrogs as well.

I saw some maybe 12" LMB last week hanging around the place where you put in.Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## BaitWaster

9Left said:


> Hey SMB, as far as launching a yak at the marsh, it's simple,you can park right there, 5 feet from the water. The pads are thick as all get out though! What I don't like about it is that the place looks "fishy" as hell!! But I didn't think it was real hot for producing top water fish. Tip: for best access, use the entrance off Roxanna New Burlington rd., once you pass over the bike path, you'll see a yellow sign on the right side of the road for a campground, turn right there and keep taking right turns, it'll dead end in the marsh parking lot.


I got Spring Valley lake mixed up with Spring Lake. I think it's Spring lake that has the separate license you have to purchase. I just pulled into Spring Valley at the marsh. It's pretty interesting to say the least..... not sure you would want to kayak this giant lilly pad farm.


----------



## JPfishing

ML1187 said:


> Why not Kiser SMB???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


i agree.


good time of year to hit the lillies around kiser for bass. caught a 5 lber. out of the lillies there 4 years ago. gave me a helluva battle in that stuff.


----------



## Pontiac

I would recommend Kiser also spring Valley wasn't bad years ago but it keeps getting worse every year

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin'

SMBHooker said:


> Did u get a line wet? Any bites? Also, how difficult is it to launch a kayak there as in how far from car to water and what's the access, road, gravel, dirt?
> 
> Thanks JF!!!


I was just hiking around the area that day, so no fishing. 

Earlier in the year (Late April-ish), there was a guy there with a fly rod pulling in bluegill after bluegill though. He just sat on a bucket and probably caught 30+ per hour, but all were dinks.

The place to launch your boat is right in the corner of the parking lot. You can actually back your vehicle right up to the water, unload, then park and start fishing in a matter of minutes.


----------



## SMBHooker

JPfishing said:


> i agree.
> 
> 
> good time of year to hit the lillies around kiser for bass. caught a 5 lber. out of the lillies there 4 years ago. gave me a helluva battle in that stuff.


Wow JP, that sours like the fun I'm lookin to get into there. To answer the question on Kiser . . I know nothin bout it. Does it have good kayak access and good surface veggies to fish a frog?


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> I got Spring Valley lake mixed up with Spring Lake. I think it's Spring lake that has the separate license you have to purchase. I just pulled into Spring Valley at the marsh. It's pretty interesting to say the least..... not sure you would want to kayak this giant lilly pad farm.


Very cool lookin place but it does look tough to fish. May need a push pole for that stuff. 

Oh yeah and on the rain topic, wow it looks like its pouring in ur pic. This just sucks!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Just Fishin' said:


> I was just hiking around the area that day, so no fishing.
> 
> Earlier in the year (Late April-ish), there was a guy there with a fly rod pulling in bluegill after bluegill though. He just sat on a bucket and probably caught 30+ per hour, but all were dinks.
> 
> The place to launch your boat is right in the corner of the parking lot. You can actually back your vehicle right up to the water, unload, then park and start fishing in a matter of minutes.


Thx great info!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

9Left said:


> Hey SMB, as far as launching a yak at the marsh, it's simple,you can park right there, 5 feet from the water. The pads are thick as all get out though! What I don't like about it is that the place looks "fishy" as hell!! But I didn't think it was real hot for producing top water fish. Tip: for best access, use the entrance off Roxanna New Burlington rd., once you pass over the bike path, you'll see a yellow sign on the right side of the road for a campground, turn right there and keep taking right turns, it'll dead end in the marsh parking lot.


Thx 9, does anyone ever try to fish that thick stuff from a yak? I'm just dreaming of standing in the yak and setting a hard hook set on a massive explosion! 

But now I'm wondering about Kiser? I've never fished it before either? I want big bass bites on the frog. The marsh certainly looks "fishy" at Spring Valley!


----------



## SMBHooker

This is a small creek behind my work. I imagine all similar creeks are the same and will drain into the already high rivers. 








ODNR has warnings out now. So be careful out there.


----------



## BaitWaster

I am so sick of rain.... left spring valley because the pads are way to thick. Jumped on google earth and found some ponds in the woods near CC. good 20 minute hike to the pond since I wasnt familiar with the trails. Find said pond and get totally excited. I could see the bass right in front of me. Moved to a side of the pond that had more throwing room. Tossed towards some submerged trees. Get a couple of hits so now I am really pumped......then the flood gates open again and a flash flood warning for the area buzzed for a second time. It only took 5 minutes to get back to the Jeep.... lol. The fish gods hate me....


----------



## ML1187

SMBHooker said:


> Thx 9, does anyone ever try to fish that thick stuff from a yak? I'm just dreaming of standing in the yak and setting a hard hook set on a massive explosion!
> 
> But now I'm wondering about Kiser? I've never fished it before either? I want big bass bites on the frog. The marsh certainly looks "fishy" at Spring Valley!



Kiser is top notch SMB. No motors allowed so right up your alley. It is my favorite early spring haunt for crappie and gills. Plenty of grass and pads for the bass guys. Fantastic kayak access on S, N and E side of lake. You will have a blast. Trust me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaitWaster

Kind of sad seeing this farm flooding next to where I parked. The water is just pouring off the fields into a small creek that joins with Caesars creek. 

This is where it was draining of the field









Where the water collected to go under the road into the creek









And where it drained into a small creek that meets with Caesars creek


----------



## Mr. A

I have a friend with a big farm and he's having fits over the amount of crop damage this year. Weather has been so bad that he wasn't able to get everything he wanted planted, and even what did get planted keeps getting flooded. Too bad for the farmers, that sucks. Not to mention the rise in prices if the crop yield gets any worse.....

Mr. A


----------



## kingofamberley

montagc said:


> I know most guys in this thread are bass fisherman, but the channel cat action usually picks up in this nasty high water. The unusually high water can create deep eddies in new places. Throw a cat rig in there and hold on!


It seems to me like the cats take this high water as a chance to go feeding in new places. They seem to become very mobile and cruise around sniffing for food.


----------



## snakedog

This weather's a 180 from 2012, when it was so dry and it hit the 80's in March.


----------



## SMBHooker

I seriously can't believe how the season has turned out so far. We had a bunch of rain yesterday and the rivers on the rise. Bunch of red cells are moving in right now on the radar to add to yesterday's precipitation. 

At least for me the timing of the rain has ruined a many trip so far this year to the river. When I have made it out I've not yet fished clearwater this year. 

So for now, to my dismay, this thread lives on . . .


----------



## snakedog

...at least water levels aren't spiking as high. Funny how the rain's been heavier north of the Ohio. The WWR is close to summer pool (for now). I might try it tonight. 

Full moon on Friday.


----------



## bgrapala

SMBHooker said:


> I seriously can't believe how the season has turned out so far. We had a bunch of rain yesterday and the rivers on the rise. Bunch of red cells are moving in right now on the radar to add to yesterday's precipitation.
> 
> At least for me the timing of the rain has ruined a many trip so far this year to the river. When I have made it out I've not yet fished clearwater this year.
> 
> So for now, to my dismay, this thread lives on . . .


you should grow your beard out again in rebellion to stop the rain!!!


----------



## TIC

7/14/2014......I'm sick of it! Sick of it I tell ya..........


----------



## fisherFL

I've been watching gauges for three different rivers today and most of show barely any rise and if there was some rise it's forecasted to e back to normal by tomorrow, only thing I'm worried about is clarity. Has anyone been on any of the rivers today and seen how dirty the water was?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TIC

fisherFL said:


> I've been watching gauges for three different rivers today and most of show barely any rise and if there was some rise it's forecasted to e back to normal by tomorrow, only thing I'm worried about is clarity. Has anyone been on any of the rivers today and seen how dirty the water was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Crap! Checked the gauge on the lower LMR at Milford. Level came down overnight, then back up, but dropping. Currently still too high for me to wade and I'm sure the color is coffee, with cream....


----------



## fisherFL

Yeah I jinxed it, wrote that about the rivers surviving the rain then this big storm system came through! When will we get a break from the rain...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JPENCE

yeah rainx is awesome stuff been using for a few years


----------



## FishDude

Saw the lower lmr last night, chocolate and raging.


----------



## SMBHooker

Yep, this thread again. It's pouring out now! Really, again! If my fishin plans are spoiled by rain again . . . I will yep . . scewam afain!!! Been a FRUSTRATING yr for me. Ahhhh!!

Can't even get the mower out.


----------



## TIC

SMBHooker said:


> Yep, this thread again. It's pouring out now! Really, again! If my fishin plans are spoiled by rain again . . . I will yep . . scewam afain!!! Been a FRUSTRATING yr for me. Ahhhh!!
> 
> Can't even get the mower out.


SMBh,

I feel your pain. I believe I'm South and East from you and most of my river fishing is in the lower LMR. It's been a mess in general. I checked the Milford gage this morning and it does not look like the levels came up after showers yesterday/last night, but the color was still pretty stained when I fished it on Tuesday morning. Seems like any time there is ANY amount of runoff into the river it turns chocolate brown down here. Not sure if it is the same up North or if it clears up faster if your go further up into the middle or upper LMR. But it certainly takes a long time for the color to clear up down here.

Not sure if it is the constant rain or the extreme winter causing it, but my fishing success in the LMR this year has been WAY mediocre compared to years past.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Don't look at WeatherUnderground's forecast for this coming Sunday unless you wanna see how much rain they are saying and lose your sanity...............................


----------



## kingofamberley

I was out on the GMR today, and the clarity and level weren't un-fishable, yet I had 0 luck. There were fish hitting the surface everywhere, but I couldn't buy a bite


----------



## SMBHooker

Well you would think I'd be glad this thread was dead. Especially after the rough start this year with all the rain.

The lawn still is green but I'm afraid as soon as I cut it it will dry out. I don't know any farmers to ask but to me the crops look real good so far compared to the last several summers. 

The Stillwater is getting extremely skinny. Smallmouth seem to be in deeper holes and pretty easily shying away from most presentations. The GMR, is low but it tends to hold water better in prolonged dry spells. 

Instead of catching the 20"er I've been after for years this week all I caught was a severe cold. I feel like a high pressure system sitting on my nasal cavity. This must be what it feels like to be a fish under the same conditions. LOL

Well, my lawn, the crops and the watersheds could use a good drink of water about now. 

For a different reason today, Ahhhhhhh . . . RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## SMBHooker

Had a better start than 2014 this year, but .......Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Supposed to be heavy downpours again tonight - rivers haven't had a moment to get down yet.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

SMBHooker said:


> Supposed to be heavy downpours again tonight - rivers haven't had a moment to get down yet.


Ridiculous. I don't remember that much rain in 2014 too much, but I did end up catching a few good ones in the month of may that year. I had to go back and look through logs to see if something could jog my memory on the high water. Couldn't find anything, but I also didn't fish as much as I do now. All my free time is spent toward being at the river now.


----------



## SMBHooker

We have had some tough springs in the past with lots of rain but I can't remember a summer that has been this wet that wouldn't allow the rivers to clear!


----------



## garhtr

I guess The LMR and other southern area's have been a "Little" luckier, I've found several windows of opportunity throughout the spring and summer to fish my area and this W/E was pretty good, even with the storms we received Saturday my area stayed in good shape.
Hope you get some clean stuff soon !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## G-Patt

This has been the worse year in my experience. I don't think the Ohio River has been down to summer pool yet this spring and summer. I've had some luck on the LMR earlier this season, but it's been very spotty at best. Looking forward to hunting come September.


----------

